# Target shooting ?



## surfman (Mar 7, 2002)

Just a question on target shooting ? Is it legal to target shoot on state , county or Federal lands ? Do you have to have a valid hunting licence ?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

County land, it is up to the county. State land, basically yes but there are some areas where it would be illegal such as state parks, some recreation lands and some state game areas. For example in the Gourdneck State Game Area (Portage) it is illegal to target practice but all other state game areas in District 12 (SW Michigan) it is legal to target practice. Federal land, for the most part yes but I can't speak as to any special regulations for a certain areas, best to call and check. As for a license, as long as it's obvious that you are target practicing you do not need a license but if you are just walking through the woods plinking then you do need a license.


----------



## surfman (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for your help


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Don't forget to pick up ypour emptys and I hope people don't shoot glass containers anymore.


----------

